# So yeah... about that new ratings system...



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember hearing a few weeks ago that among the changes Uber was making during its "We're going to make things better - no honestly, we are, why are you laughing" phase was changing the ratings system. Any word on when and how that's happening? I know my ratings have been trending downward for the past three weeks, and it's probably because of all the surge rides I've been doing.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know if it's the summer heat or the Uber rush wearing off of customers, but I've also been getting lower ratings for NO reason. Nothing has changed, except that I've been providing ice-cold water bottles..hah! Well, to compensate, I've begun to realize riders don't automatically earn a 5. That will be reserved for truly exceptional clients.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it's mainly the fact that Uber isn't a novelty anymore, and riders might be taking us a little bit for granted now.

As for the rider ratings, I don't rate anyone a 5 unless they either tip or their ride was worth at least $10 after commission. Unnecessary waits, wrong locations, and unpleasant attitudes deduct stars from their rating.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

My ratings have actually been higher lately. I've done nothing different, and I only drive at the times when statistically you encounter the lower raters (ie 9pm to 3am, and surge times). So maybe they actually have changed something.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

What are you guys talking about? I averaged a 5.0 last week. Of course I only did 14 trips due to illness and vacation, but it was a perfect score nonetheless.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I went from a 5.0 last week to a 4.73 this week on our 'report cards'. Nothing changed from my POV. Goes to show how capricious it all is.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't think Uber has changed anything. I asked a rider if they gotten any email from Uber about ratings or rating drivers? Rider said nope. This rider is a frequent rider.

My 30 days is now on 4.97. I don't offer water nor mints but I do open doors on occasions. I don't chit chat and I try to get to there destination as quickly as possible. Get them in and get them out!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> What are you guys talking about? I averaged a 5.0 last week. Of course I only did 14 trips due to illness and vacation, but it was a perfect score nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 379


You must of had new material!


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Nothing changed on my end. Still at 4.96 on ytd


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

My rating dropped from 5 to 4.25 out of nowhere. I've always been quick to pick people up, friendly, VERY clean car, A/C nice and cool, get them where they are going quickly and safely, say thank you when they exit the car, etc. If it is some crap about me not providing bottled water or something, forget all this, bottled water is not free and I'm not taking more money out of my pocket so Uber can look good. Let's see... $80 for a several hours of driving drunks around on a Friday night - 20% Uber takes - several gallons of gas @ $3.70 a gallon (approx. $12) - $10 fee for the phone - wear and tear on my car ($5 just for the sake of putting a number to it) = a whopping $37 for giving up a Friday night. On top of all that, I've got people getting into my car with mystery cups full of some beverage, you know it's alcohol, people crossing their legs and rubbing their shoes all over my dashboard, scuffing it up, groups cramming 4 people into my back seat, dodging crazy drivers and drunks that are stumbling out into the street causing me to slam on brakes, etc. This definitely is not worth it. I work full-time, I don't need this. I thought it would be kinda fun and some nice extra play money, but I'm done with it all. Turning in my phone this week.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> My rating dropped from 5 to 4.25 out of nowhere. I've always been quick to pick people up, friendly, VERY clean car, A/C nice and cool, get them where they are going quickly and safely, say thank you when they exit the car, etc. If it is some crap about me not providing bottled water or something, forget all this, bottled water is not free and I'm not taking more money out of my pocket so Uber can look good. Let's see... $80 for a several hours of driving drunks around on a Friday night - 20% Uber takes - several gallons of gas @ $3.70 a gallon (approx. $12) - $10 fee for the phone - wear and tear on my car ($5 just for the sake of putting a number to it) = a whopping $37 for giving up a Friday night. On top of all that, I've got people getting into my car with mystery cups full of some beverage, you know it's alcohol, people crossing their legs and rubbing their shoes all over my dashboard, scuffing it up, groups cramming 4 people into my back seat, dodging crazy drivers and drunks that are stumbling out into the street causing me to slam on brakes, etc. This definitely is not worth it. I work full-time, I don't need this. I thought it would be kinda fun and some nice extra play money, but I'm done with it all. Turning in my phone this week.


How many rides and days is the rating period you mentioned? 4.25 means you lost 3 stars in 4 rides somehow. Although, that won't fix the pay and other problems. It certainly adds insult into injury. If I drive purely late nights, my average would be around 4.5 - 4.7, and I would probably be deactivated. Driving during days I am 4.9. Although driving during the days, the money is about 25-75% lower than nights. One day I was out from 9 am to 3 pm and got absolutely nothing.


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

Rating was based off of 10 rides it looks like. Of course, with no feedback and no way to know which trip the low ratings were from, how can one improve their service?? This is a flawed system.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Rating was based off of 10 rides it looks like. Of course, with no feedback and no way to know which trip the low ratings were from, how can one improve their service?? This is a flawed system.


Well, 10 rides, but only 4 were probably rated. That's nothing to worry about with such a low number of rated rides. You might have got a 3 and a 4 and two fives or something. Late night ratings are harsh. The others might have been great 5 star rides not yet rated by the passengers (they have until their next ride). The rest of the issues are somewhat valid concerns though. It can be hard to justify the earnings given the headaches versus just some normal $10 per hour job. It may take some to learn the different areas and stuff. This can help your earnings, but not so much the passenger experiences.

You can and are supposed to deny too many passengers or alcohol. But this will have an even worse effect on your ratings. This is one of the dirty secrets. You are told to stick up for doing the right policy, but you are nearly guaranteed a lower rating if you do.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Water is cheap to make yourself look good 

The other issues I can't help with.


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Well, 10 rides, but only 4 were probably rated. That's nothing to worry about with such a low number of rated rides. You might have got a 3 and a 4 and two fives or something. Late night ratings are harsh. The others might have been great 5 star rides not yet rated by the passengers (they have until their next ride). The rest of the issues are somewhat valid concerns though. It can be hard to justify the earnings given the headaches versus just some normal $10 per hour job. It may take some to learn the different areas and stuff. This can help your earnings, but not so much the passenger experiences.
> 
> You can and are supposed to deny too many passengers or alcohol. But this will have an even worse effect on your ratings. This is one of the dirty secrets. You are told to stick up for doing the right policy, but you are nearly guaranteed a lower rating if you do.


Right, but if you don't know what is in the cup, what are you supposed to do?? Smell everyone's drink? Haha. And you are right, if you make a stink about something to 5 very drunk people cramming into your car, it is almost certain that they will retaliate with a low rating. All that aside, the money just isn't really worth it - at least to me it isn't.


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Water is cheap to make yourself look good
> 
> The other issues I can't help with.


Then Uber should have no problem reimbursing us for it. It's simple to submit receipts for extras that you are providing their customers.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Rating was based off of 10 rides it looks like. Of course, with no feedback and no way to know which trip the low ratings were from, how can one improve their service?? This is a flawed system.


Just curious, what city do you drive in? I know that when I first started I went to the bar areas and was I in for a surprise.....5 star to 4.5 right out of the shoot. Needless to say, I don't do drunks. I will say, daytime drunks are not as bad, sometimes fun! My observation is the 20-30ish hangouts here on the coast are trouble for my rating.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Right, but if you don't know what is in the cup, what are you supposed to do?? Smell everyone's drink? Haha. And you are right, if you make a stink about something to 5 very drunk people cramming into your car, it is almost certain that they will retaliate with a low rating. All that aside, the money just isn't really worth it - at least to me it isn't.


I have decided that for one, if the cup has no lid, it will not come into the car, whether its alcohol or not. I can't afford to have to clean/dry the car because of a spill. I will also not take the legal (or spill risk) for open containers of alcohol. The risk/reward isn't there.


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Just curious, what city do you drive in? I know that when I first started I went to the bar areas and was I in for a surprise.....5 star to 4.5 right out of the shoot. Needless to say, I don't do drunks. I will say, daytime drunks are not as bad, sometimes fun! My observation is the 20-30ish hangouts here on the coast are trouble for my rating.


Charlotte, NC. The issue with avoiding the downtown area on weekends is, there really isn't much money to be made anywhere else. I've tried the airport, day and night, gotten a couple of rides, but more times than not, you just end up sitting there for an hour or more with no pings and with 4 or 5 other Uber drivers sitting around doing the same thing. Take today for example, you _might_ get a ride out at the airport, but it is currently 97 degrees outside, so you don't want to sit there with the windows down b/c of the heat and if you run your engine for over an hour or two, your just pissing money down the drain AND you may not even make the money back.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Right, but if you don't know what is in the cup, what are you supposed to do?? Smell everyone's drink? Haha. And you are right, if you make a stink about something to 5 very drunk people cramming into your car, it is almost certain that they will retaliate with a low rating. All that aside, the money just isn't really worth it - at least to me it isn't.


Any cups, I will ask if that's alcohol or just say any open cups are not allowed. Otherwise, now you're risking a lot for a few $ an hour. I can totally understand that the money isn't worth it. And yes, you will be a step closer to being deactivated. Anytime I deny someone anything, I can see the effect on my ratings.

Ideally, if you can detect a serious problem before they get in your car, avoid it and cancel or get them to cancel. Worst case if up you're facing a one star ride, you can take the ride but don't start it. Then say, he y'all are a great group/my app is broken, I'm not going to charge you. Then cancel. This does not likely line up with official policy, may cause an insurance issue, lowers earnings, and can get you in trouble too. But, at least you can pick your poison.

Also see:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/avoiding-1-star.620/


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Argh.... my last 7 days' rating - 17 rides, all since 10:30 Saturday night - dropped from 4.75 to 4.29 in the past few hours thanks to drunks putting in ratings 30+ hours after their rides. There should be a time limit or automatic 5. Now I'm down to 4.78 for an all-time 149 trips - first time I've been below 4.8 since I started.


----------



## ChrisR2525 (Jul 10, 2014)

It seems a little ridiculous that Uber wants you to stay above a 4.7. Some people have unrealistic expectations and rate low b/c of that, other people are probably so drunk, they don't even know what star they hit on their phone.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I think there should be a system where a pax can check a box if your car was unclean, or the driver was creepy/unprofessional. Not knowing why you got a 3 or 4 star makes it so you have no idea how to improve.

I'm thinking of putting a small dry erase board (glow in the dark for night runs) in the back to let passengers to write on for fun, or to leave comments, good or bad so I know what they didn't like.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> It seems a little ridiculous that Uber wants you to stay above a 4.7. Some people have unrealistic expectations and rate low b/c of that, other people are probably so drunk, they don't even know what star they hit on their phone.


That plus who knows what state of mind they're in. Or, they can give you the wrong address. Or, they may refuse to tell you the destination while playing the human navigator while drunk causing you to miss or make hard turns turns. Or maybe they want you to run red lights. Or maybe that night didn't turn out like they had hoped. Then take it out on you.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Charlotte, NC. The issue with avoiding the downtown area on weekends is, there really isn't much money to be made anywhere else. I've tried the airport, day and night, gotten a couple of rides, but more times than not, you just end up sitting there for an hour or more with no pings and with 4 or 5 other Uber drivers sitting around doing the same thing. Take today for example, you _might_ get a ride out at the airport, but it is currently 97 degrees outside, so you don't want to sit there with the windows down b/c of the heat and if you run your engine for over an hour or two, your just pissing money down the drain AND you may not even make the money back.


I get it..... I think you area (city) has a lot to do with your ratings and whether you make it or not....no fault of the driver but the demographics and available riders outside the metro area certainly come into play when considering bottom line pay and ratings. I know the downtown area well but still just drop- offs for me then head out.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Then Uber should have no problem reimbursing us for it. It's simple to submit receipts for extras that you are providing their customers.


I don't consider them their (Uber, Lyft, Sidecar) customers. I consider my riders my customers and treat them accordingly.

Not saying what is right. Just saying the way I see this business.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just came across this as another example of something that can affect ratings:

"Getting me from A to B in reasonable safety and a reasonable time is not a 5 star. That's a 3 star, and Uber hates that that's how I rate drivers. It's also how I rate ebay sellers."

http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2014/04/11/drivers-decry-predatory-uber
(In comments section)


----------



## Villain (Jul 18, 2014)

So what happens when someone goes down the star rating too much? Does Uber look at the 30 day total for star ratings or 365 day to determine if your under a certain number like 4.5 rating they issue you a warning or suspend your account? Anyone explain to me how this works? So far I've got a 4.81 for 30 day total and 4.84 for 365 days (when you look in the dashboard) just wondering about the way the system works.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Villain said:


> So what happens when someone goes down the star rating too much? Does Uber look at the 30 day total for star ratings or 365 day to determine if your under a certain number like 4.5 rating they issue you a warning or suspend your account? Anyone explain to me how this works? So far I've got a 4.81 for 30 day total and 4.84 for 365 days (when you look in the dashboard) just wondering about the way the system works.


I theory they are continually deactivating the bottom 10% of drivers in each city (market). The consensus seems to be that 4.6 and below will put you in the bottom 10% in most markets. The rating Uber looks at relates to your last 500 rides, which is the rating that shows on your drivers app on the Uber phone. However if you had a drastic recent drop it might trigger them to look at it and warn you.


----------



## WhiteLineNightmare (Jun 23, 2014)

4 is the new 5

I used to get a 4.95+ EVERY week. I offer candy and gum. I'm fast and friendly. 

This week: 4.75...and I CLAWED my way back to that from a sudden drop to 4.67 (!!) last week! 

Friends of mine have reported similar numbers. Which is heartening. In the REAL world, 4 stars is "B". I'd rather be an "A", but I'll settle for a "B+".


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

WhiteLineNightmare said:


> 4 is the new 5
> 
> I used to get a 4.95+ EVERY week. I offer candy and gum. I'm fast and friendly.
> 
> ...


What they seem to do, which compares to school grades, is basically subtract 4 to get your % rating.

So on the Uber curve, 4 is a zero. 5 is 100. 1-3 stars represent -100 to -300. In school, it would be like if you had to take a test that was graded from -300 to +100, rather than starting at 0.

That means if you have 4.67, it's like a 67% average, or a D. If you have 4.75, that's like 75% or a C.

The impression that this is not a true comparison to other drivers has been discussed elsewhere. This is because you are constantly removing the lowest data points.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> What they seem to do, which compares to school grades, is basically subtract 4 to get your % rating.
> 
> So on the Uber curve, 4 is a zero. 5 is 100. 1-3 stars represent -100 to -300. In school, it would be like if you had to take a test that was graded from -300 to +100, rather than starting at 0.
> 
> ...


They are removing the lowest data points, but adding new drivers of which some will quickly fall into the bottom 10% along with the remaining lower performers that were on the edge.


----------



## Allaffair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just started my first day and it was a Saturday evening. Mostly bars and clubs and after the first night of about 14 trips and went straight to 4.6???

The rating systems sucks, but with surge pricing I assume they need the drivers. Something has to give! 

Don't punish the drivers for working during the most complicated time frames.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

not bad being your first night, once you get more rides and start saturating your ratings with more fives, it will even out.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Allaffair said:


> I just started my first day and it was a Saturday evening. Mostly bars and clubs and after the first night of about 14 trips and went straight to 4.6???
> 
> The rating systems sucks, but with surge pricing I assume they need the drivers. Something has to give!
> 
> Don't punish the drivers for working during the most complicated time frames.


Uber imposes a variable in the form of surge pricing which may be necessary but clearly not popular with riders.

Mean-spirited and petty riders will strike back at the only Uber rep they can reach-the driver. Uber should postpone driver ratings placed during surge periods

Unless there are some phsycologically twisted senior managers who have designed the rating system to unnecessarily add stress and pressure to the job whilst allowing them unfair leverage on the workforce


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I still don't understand why Uber doesn't just go to a thumbs up/thumbs down rating system. Was your ride a good one? Thumbs up. Was it bad? Thumbs down, with a prompt for what the problem was (unclean car, rude driver, inefficient route, no amenities).

I suspect ratings are going to continue to trend downward as the novelty of Uber wears off. Eventually riders will start giving 4-star ratings after rides that they once gave 5-stars to. If the pass/fail system is good enough for sites like YouTube and Reddit, it should be good enough for Uber.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I still don't understand why Uber doesn't just go to a thumbs up/thumbs down rating system. Was your ride a good one? Thumbs up. Was it bad? Thumbs down, with a prompt for what the problem was (unclean car, rude driver, inefficient route, no amenities).
> 
> I suspect ratings are going to continue to trend downward as the novelty of Uber wears off. Eventually riders will start giving 4-star ratings after rides that they once gave 5-stars to. If the pass/fail system is good enough for sites like YouTube and Reddit, it should be good enough for Uber.


Yeah, I went from 4.57 (7 day dash) w/10 rides to 4.67 just adding 2 more rides. My in face rating is 4.8. Statement for last week said out of 9 rides 7 were 5*.........I hate math and this rating system.


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

The more drunk 20-something young women (in packs of 3-4) I pick up, the lower my ratings- and these self-absorbed "it's all about me" be-yo-chess" NEVER EVER tip.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> I remember hearing a few weeks ago that among the changes Uber was making during its "We're going to make things better - no honestly, we are, why are you laughing" phase was changing the ratings system. Any word on when and how that's happening? I know my ratings have been trending downward for the past three weeks, and it's probably because of all the surge rides I've been doing.


Surge rides will kill your ratings, don't worry, they know that and will not take action, they NEED us suckers on the road, without us they are just another useless app.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm fairly new to Uber but I have over 100 rides. All was great until the past two weeks when I started getting lower ratings, though I'm not doing anything different. I keep my 2013 car super clean. I have water. I have mints. I'm a friendly guy. I chat if they want, shut up if they don't. I program all trips into Waze, but change routes when asked. Not one rider over the past two weeks has expressed any complaints or concerns. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't stress yourself, it's not worth it, I have 1400 trips to date, with a 4.83 considered excellent by the snakes at uber, as long as you don't drop below 4 on a monthly basis you are golden to them, they need you on the road so they can profit, you on the other hand, good luck to see any money worthwhile after all your expenses, and taxes that need to be paid at the end other fiscal year.


----------



## chedda1212 (Jul 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Surge rides will kill your ratings, don't worry, they know that and will not take action, they NEED us suckers on the road, without us they are just another useless app.


I learned that today. I only have 33 rides, so doing the math was easy. I had a far during a 3x surge. I did everything right, but the rider still gave a 1 star based on the cost of the trip. It was about $70 for a 10 mile trip. My rating went from 4.79 to 4.67. Ratings during surge pricing shouldn't be weighted the same. A 2x surge should have half the weight, and a 3x surge should be a third the weight. As a new driver trying to recover from a couple of so-so trips my first few days, that 1 start was a huge blow not only to my driver rating, but also to my ego. Although, making about $55 for a 20 minute trip was nice.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You made $35,not $55.


----------



## chedda1212 (Jul 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You made $35,not $55.


How so?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You need to figure in your vehicle operating costs,fuel, insurance, car payments, depreciation, maintenance, and 1099 at the end of the year.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

We CSRs get rated, too, either by riders or by you guys, after we reply to your tickets. You guys aren't very nice to us. :<


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I don't know if it's the summer heat or the Uber rush wearing off of customers, but I've also been getting lower ratings for NO reason. Nothing has changed, except that I've been providing ice-cold water bottles..hah! Well, to compensate, I've begun to realize riders don't automatically earn a 5. That will be reserved for truly exceptional clients.


I know right? I got all 5 today and my rating still went down. It's down to 4.79 already in only two weeks. But uber says im doing great??


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

At least the CSR rating process asks whether you're rating the CSR or the policy if you rate a 3 or below. Unlike what riders are told about the driver's rating:


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Don't stress yourself, it's not worth it, I have 1400 trips to date, with a 4.83 considered excellent by the snakes at uber, as long as you don't drop below 4 on a monthly basis you are golden to them, they need you on the road so they can profit, you on the other hand, good luck to see any money worthwhile after all your expenses, and taxes that need to be paid at the end other fiscal year.


So I just fell to a 4.79 out of 244 rides In two weeks and I'm really concerned. 
But as my mom says, you are making them tons of money, unless there are complaints, why would they fire you 
?
So 4 is really the manoc number? Everyone says 4.6. 
I want to buy a new car and keep this job. I know this isn't a 5 star car but I'm doing my best with water and candy and convo. Everyone seems pleased as well. 
But now I'm at 4.79 on the dashboard and 4.81 on the driver app. I'm confused as to what's even correct and would like to know befits making a 35000 investment in a car. Can u enlists me on how all this really works?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> We CSRs get rated, too, either by riders or by you guys, after we reply to your tickets. You guys aren't very nice to us. :<


The best way to raise a low rating is to get out there and provide a better experience to your clients. Don't dwell on the past Noble Farlance! UBER On!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

So _that's_ why a CSR responded to my last ticket in person with a complimentary bottle of cold water in hand!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chris said:


> So I just fell to a 4.79 out of 244 rides In two weeks and I'm really concerned.
> But as my mom says, you are making them tons of money, unless there are complaints, why would they fire you
> ?
> So 4 is really the manoc number? Everyone says 4.6.
> ...


1). DONT over capitalise on a car that will be run into the ground!!
2). No point stressing when you are doing your best, that probably comes across
3). Calm down have a cup of tea


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> So I just fell to a 4.79 out of 244 rides In two weeks and I'm really concerned.
> But as my mom says, you are making them tons of money, unless there are complaints, why would they fire you
> ?
> So 4 is really the manoc number? Everyone says 4.6.
> ...


If you are doing UberX do NOT spend $35k on a car!

Also, look at Uber as a short term gig. There are too many variables in this business. This is not like 30 years ago when if you got a job at IBM and did reasonably well, you had a job for life. Uber operates in a regulatory grey area. Uber itself seems to change the driver's structure with very little (or no) notice.

Try to have a short term memory on ratings. If you can figure out what you might have done wrong, that's fine. Otherwise, don't worry about it. Just do your best on the next ride.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I have to buy a car as I am only borrowing the current one.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Chris, I've read lots of advice on ratings, and while I may not be an expert (4.82 on 600 uber rides, 4.9 on 140 Lyft), I think the simplest advice is to smile, be friendly, but don't force conversation.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Found an interesting reason why one passenger gives 4 stars:

...only 4 stars though because even though I haven't had any problems for a while now, I have a feeling that if I ever need to contact customer service that it just won't be at an acceptable standard.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/lyft-san-francisco?sort_by=date_desc


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Found an interesting reason why one passenger gives 4 stars:
> 
> ...only 4 stars though because even though I haven't had any problems for a while now, I have a feeling that if I ever need to contact customer service that it just won't be at an acceptable standard.
> 
> And uber cares not as long as they can use your vehicle as a fleet. Uber on.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Screw Uber, beware of these snakes.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Found an interesting reason why one passenger gives 4 stars:
> 
> ...only 4 stars though because even though I haven't had any problems for a while now, I have a feeling that if I ever need to contact customer service that it just won't be at an acceptable standard.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/lyft-san-francisco?sort_by=date_desc


That's a Yelp 4* for Lyft, not an Uber/Lyft 4* for a driver.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

mp775 said:


> That's a Yelp 4* for Lyft, not an Uber/Lyft 4* for a driver.


Maybe the screen should have dual ratings. 1) Rate your driver. 2) Rate Uber/Lyft, fare price, happiness with the surge, app problems, temperature of the ice cream, customer service, etc. everything outside the control of the driver.
My guess is, the drivers would beat the company hands down. What does this mean? The companies need to focus more on their problems than whether the driver brushed their hair in the right direction - straining at the gnat while swallowing the camel. Yes, some drivers should be removed. But if we're really concerned on customer satisfaction, there are other places that really need work which are outside of the drivers control.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

The two biggest issues are that many riders think 4 stars is a good rating, and that they don't just rate the driver, they rate their overall opinion of Uber. Uber has surge, driver gets a bad rating. Uber screws up the pickup location, driver gets a bad rating. etc


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Maybe the screen should have dual ratings. 1) Rate your driver. 2) Rate Uber/Lyft, fare price, happiness with the surge, app problems, temperature of the ice cream, customer service, etc. everything outside the control of the driver.


Just like the rating system for Uber CSRs!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, another classic reason for a driver to get three stars courtesy of a reddit post:

Last night I was taking a lady home from work. She told me that she used Uber to commute to work every day. And she said that morning was the first time she had not given a 5 star rating. I asked her what happened. She said the Uber app told her the trip would take 15 minutes, which was her norm. However there was an accident on the freeway and two lanes were closed and the trip actually took 40 minutes. So she rated the experience a 3 because the app estimate was incorrect.​

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2cca54

I have experienced this as well. Particularly during bad weather. You would think the passengers would be grateful you're one of the few out there. Instead I took a noticeable ratings hit that evening. I think it was because the passengers were mad that no cars were available. And the ones that were took longer to get to them. So, they took it out on me. There was no surge pricing even.

As to heavy freeway traffic, you are also likely to be blamed for that in some no win situations. The only way I've been able to salvage some of those is pull a rabbit out of my hat with a surface street or other alternative bypass. Hopefully your gps considers traffic. I sometimes use a certain app that will even dynamically reroute based on new traffic information since the trip start. Overall though, heavy traffic can be a bad time to drive. The per minute rate and ratings are usually not very good.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

So I guess by that logic we should start rating all our passengers 1 star because Uber keeps cutting their rates, and hiring more drivers which reduces surge.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass, they are like a used car salesman.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Ok, another classic reason for a driver to get three stars courtesy of a reddit post:
> 
> Last night I was taking a lady home from work. She told me that she used Uber to commute to work every day. And she said that morning was the first time she had not given a 5 star rating. I asked her what happened. She said the Uber app told her the trip would take 15 minutes, which was her norm. However there was an accident on the freeway and two lanes were closed and the trip actually took 40 minutes. So she rated the experience a 3 because the app estimate was incorrect.​
> 
> ...


That's when I would call and let them know there is an unusual amount of traffic and you will get them there as quickly as anyone could....worth a shot. I have been doing this lately since traffic so bad right now.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Another 3 star rating gem to add to the collection for the lyft side. Give the driver who has the mustache 3 stars to block the system from matching them in the future. (Lyft blocks future matches with 3 star ratings or less from a previous ride)

I like to use Lyft to occasionally get to work and i've noticed some drivers use it and some don't. However I HATE getting dropped off at my place of business in a car with a big pink mustache on the front of it. I much prefer Lyft's service to Uber's, but it's honestly kind of a dealbreaker for me. I don't want to give a driver 3* if he picks me up in a mustached car, but that's the only way I'm aware that will stop certain drivers from picking me up, so im considering doing it, but I know that destroys an otherwise good driver's ratings.​

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/2c8szf

Actually, this would be good news. If the same number of lyft passengers down rated due to the having the mustache versus not having it, then it's a non issue for the most part. I have only experienced one rider who chastised me for not having it (when I did not have it on).


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you write a comment?


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Could it be a conspiracy to get all us veterans booted off the system and bring in newbies to pay less? Ya know, like the way business is done these days.? No loyalty anymore.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

This was good for a chuckle There was a guy on Yelp reviewing his Uber experience and nails the ahem...whiners err....riders i've dealt with in SF.....I've enjoyed my first uber experiences in los angeles. Not a fan of what they are doing to the poor cab drivers though. It was cheap to use in l.a. last sunday and monday and I covered a lot of territory...non surge. But the funniest Items on Yelp about the Uber Phenom are the Whining reviews by the kids who use it in SF. Man do they sound like a bunch Fabulously Spoiled DigitalCapitalistTrustaFarians. I Pity the poor drivers who have to, as one driver stated it, "bow down and kiss the ring of the customer". One can see how some of the drivers could lose it dealing with the Kings and Princesses of Entitlement that one sees everyday in DigitalTwerpCity.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2014)

Somewhat busy week. Most people seemed to be in a really great mood. Perfect, picturesque Seattle weather, cherry mint brand new air conditioned car, ice cold spring water, gum, lively cordial conversations, minimal traffic, got from point A to point B continuously without any hiccups, and low and behold my weekly "Uber Summary" informs me my average 2 week rating is at 4.57. Complete unexpected, unwarranted punch to the gut. I was at 4.85 the previous week (my overall rating is a 4.75, yesterday I had a 4.8). 42 out of 52 riders gave me a 5 stars. (Is it true that if a rider forgets to leave a rating that brings down your overall rating?)

There's an apparent flaw in this system. The more I think about the more I think it should just be done away with entirely. Or at the very least some serious revamping. There's just too many variables. How bout a little job security Uber? Jesus.

I was considering doing this full time. Now I'm beginning to have second thoughts. I simply cannot regularly stomach this kind of insecurity. It's just plain wrong.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Is it true that if a rider forgets to leave a rating that brings down your overall rating?


If a rider doesn't rate you then it doesn't factor in at all. Say you had five rides; three of them haven't rated you by the end of the week, one gave you a 5, one gave you a 4. Your average for the week is 4.5. That can change if/when those other three take their next ride and are forced to rate you, however far into the future might be.

Don't sweat the ratings. I had a 4.25 average on my weekly summary a little while back, then 50+ rides with a solid 5, then one day with a 3.33, then nothing but 5s the next two days. It's volatile.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Somewhat busy week. Most people seemed to be in a really great mood. Perfect, picturesque Seattle weather, cherry mint brand new air conditioned car, ice cold spring water, gum, lively cordial conversations, minimal traffic, got from point A to point B continuously without any hiccups, and low and behold my weekly "Uber Summary" informs me my average 2 week rating is at 4.57. Complete unexpected, unwarranted punch to the gut. I was at 4.85 the previous week (my overall rating is a 4.75, yesterday I had a 4.8). 42 out of 52 riders gave me a 5 stars. (Is it true that if a rider forgets to leave a rating that brings down your overall rating?)
> 
> There's an apparent flaw in this system. The more I think about the more I think it should just be done away with entirely. Or at the very least some serious revamping. There's just too many variables. How bout a little job security Uber? Jesus.
> 
> I was considering doing this full time. Now I'm beginning to have second thoughts. I simply cannot regularly stomach this kind of insecurity. It's just plain wrong.


What hours are you typically driving? If you drive the 12 am - 5 am range, you might want to blend in more daytime hours. Also see if you can pick out the one star problem children before you drive them.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> What hours are you typically driving? If you drive the 12 am - 5 am range, you might want to blend in more daytime hours. Also see if you can pick out the one star problem children before you drive them.


I typically work in the evenings.... 3pm onward. Sometimes earlier. I've yet to work the bar scene.

Isn't that seen as bad when a "partner" doesn't accept a request from a "client"? I seem to recall something in the training video about an "acceptance rate".


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2014)

mp775 said:


> If a rider doesn't rate you then it doesn't factor in at all. Say you had five rides; three of them haven't rated you by the end of the week, one gave you a 5, one gave you a 4. Your average for the week is 4.5. That can change if/when those other three take their next ride and are forced to rate you, however far into the future might be.
> 
> Don't sweat the ratings. I had a 4.25 average on my weekly summary a little while back, then 50+ rides with a solid 5, then one day with a 3.33, then nothing but 5s the next two days. It's volatile.


Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

Speaking of Ratings. I just got the dreaded "Uber Rating - Danger Zone" e-mail today. It says my rating is below 4.55, however, the Uber Dashboard says I am 4.64 and my rating for the last 30 days is 5.0. I sent them an e-mail questioning the discrepancy as they say my dashboard may say 4.55 but actually be below that because they round up. I find it hard to believe they rounded a rating below 4.55 up to 4.64.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

sliksock said:


> Speaking of Ratings. I just got the dreaded "Uber Rating - Danger Zone" e-mail today. It says my rating is below 4.55, however, the Uber Dashboard says I am 4.64 and my rating for the last 30 days is 5.0. I sent them an e-mail questioning the discrepancy as they say my dashboard may say 4.55 but actually be below that because they round up. I find it hard to believe they rounded a rating below 4.55 up to 4.64.


Whats is your rating on your driver app?


----------



## sliksock (Apr 18, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> Whats is your rating on your driver app?


Ha, good question. It's 4.6419753086419.

Ya gotta love it.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Cruzer said:


> I'm fairly new to Uber but I have over 100 rides. All was great until the past two weeks when I started getting lower ratings, though I'm not doing anything different. I keep my 2013 car super clean. I have water. I have mints. I'm a friendly guy. I chat if they want, shut up if they don't. I program all trips into Waze, but change routes when asked. Not one rider over the past two weeks has expressed any complaints or concerns. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Same thing happened to me cruzer. My rating kept on going down until I got deactivated. I haven't done anything different too except providing excellent service to the riders ever since I started. The uber rating system really sucks and has to go. Uber based it on the riders rating to us when they give us low rating in most cases we really don't deserve. Good luck and I hope they don't deactivate your account like mine.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> The two biggest issues are that many riders think 4 stars is a good rating, and that they don't just rate the driver, they rate their overall opinion of Uber. Uber has surge, driver gets a bad rating. Uber screws up the pickup location, driver gets a bad rating. etc


Exactly. I agree 100% with you...


----------



## LanceHall (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe people need to hang a little sign on their mirror or back seats that points out ratings below 5 get people deactivated (aka fired). 

I had serious problems with the given GPS yesterday causing me to have trouble finding the person and getting to the destination and now my rating has tanked but I'm still in the 40 ride period. 

It's really disheartening and disillusioning as new driver realizing that things competently out of your control can destroy your rating and kill your job. I live very cheaply and I thought this job was going to be a benefit to me even at only $100 a day. Now I'm going to start looking for work elsewhere. I shelled out $1500 for a nice car for this job too!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> Same thing happened to me cruzer. My rating kept on going down until I got deactivated. I haven't done anything different too except providing excellent service to the riders ever since I started. The uber rating system really sucks and has to go. Uber based it on the riders rating to us when they give us low rating in most cases we really don't deserve. Good luck and I hope they don't deactivate your account like mine.


That is terrible to hear. How long had you been driving for Uber ? At what rating level did they deactivate you ?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LanceHall said:


> Maybe people need to hang a little sign on their mirror or back seats that points out ratings below 5 get people deactivated (aka fired).
> 
> I had serious problems with the given GPS yesterday causing me to have trouble finding the person and getting to the destination and now my rating has tanked but I'm still in the 40 ride period.
> 
> It's really disheartening and disillusioning as new driver realizing that things competently out of your control can destroy your rating and kill your job. I live very cheaply and I thought this job was going to be a benefit to me even at only $100 a day. Now I'm going to start looking for work elsewhere. I shelled out $1500 for a nice car for this job too!


Now imagine the people who are contemplating, or have bought, a $30-40k new car for this. One person bought a prius for this, made the mistake of taking a few drives with it before adding it to his account, then got deactivated. Or you get perhaps one accident, one ticket, one major complaint and out you go. If you make it past all that, then survive the rate cuts and flood of new drivers. Then make sure all your various metrics are high enough - ratings, cancelations, acceptance, etc. I'm not saying all this to necessarily be negative to those who are already driving, but it should really be taken more seriously by those investing more than a few hundred $ before driving.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

The thing about our job, is that it is not a good one. Do something important with the checks Uber sends you.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Now imagine the people who are contemplating, or have bought, a $30-40k new car for this. One person bought a prius for this, made the mistake of taking a few drives with it before adding it to his account, then got deactivated. Or you get perhaps one accident, one ticket, one major complaint and out you go. If you make it past all that, then survive the rate cuts and flood of new drivers. Then make sure all your various metrics are high enough - ratings, cancelations, acceptance, etc. I'm not saying all this to necessarily be negative to those who are already driving, but it should really be taken more seriously by those investing more than a few hundred $ before driving.


Uber would never do this, but as a disclaimer on their links to car financing they should disclose that you have a greater than 10% chance of being deactivated. (Assuming that they cut the bottom 10%, and then the random, incidents that grams777 points out.)

If Farlance is reading this, I would love to know the rate at which Uber terminates Uber drivers involuntarily.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

My ratings have gone up since i've been doing this...read if you want to passively bring up the rating and insure that riders know...same exact convo i have every time..


"Hi Jane Doe, my name is Vince, how are you today..."

Jane "i'm great how are you"

Vince ~ I'm doing excellent, it's a beautiful day..

pause: How long have you been using Uber Jane?

Jane "oh about so and so months/years"

Vince ~ Oh okay i was just wondering, since you have a really good rating, you either are very nice and everyone loves you, or that you're new and Uber starts you out with a high rating.

Jane "i have a rating"?

Vince - Yep, as do i, we rate customers the same way you guys rate us, as drivers we have to maintain a 4.7 avg or else we lose our license to work with Uber...i mean 4.7 out of 5, that's ridiculous isn't it?" but yeah they are pretty harsh on us and make sure we are doing a great job at keeping you guys happy"

Jane - Oh wow, i never knew it was so strict...

Vince - yeah the riders rating are more lenient, but sometimes if you fall below a certain rating, say like a 4.2 or so, some drivers might not pick you up and you end up waiting for a long time...and uber might deactivate their account....as for me, i rate everyone a 5, i mean you guys are paying customers, you are helping me put food on the table for my family so why would i rate you guys badly and risk losing customers in the future..

And voila, she is now educated about the rating system, i've been doing this every time i get someone...even if they're a 4.5 or 4.6 just blow smoke up their ass and make them happy...if you get the grumpy ones that do not wanna talk, just don't talk, drive and make sure you don't take a wrong turn and god bless your soul.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Dude can you possibly make that script a bit shorter. I'd tune out so fast if I was tired and a driver tried to give me that spiel.

I'm also afraid of the possibility that it becomes common knowledge to passengers that they have a rating. People would make new accounts incessantly if they even suspected theirs was bad. At least right now, passenger ratings are reliable. Has Uber said they try to make ratings stick to the phone number or CC number?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I'm also afraid of the possibility that it becomes common knowledge to passengers that they have a rating. People would make new accounts incessantly if they even suspected theirs was bad. At least right now, passenger ratings are reliable. Has Uber said they try to make ratings stick to the phone number or CC number?


In Boston it's common for the college students to make up new accounts frequently to take advantage of the first rider codes. I've overheard conversations on multiple occasions where riders have told friends that they've had 3 to 5 accounts so far, and have suggested that their friends do the same.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

My friend tried making more accounts, he has to use a different phone number...not sure how other people do it, you'd need a new phone as your account is tied to your phone


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

VOTE="uberdriver, post: 14614, member: 902"]That is terrible to hear. How long had you been driving for Uber ? At what rating level did they deactivate you ?[/QUOTE]
I've been driving for exactly a month only and my rating went down to 4.59. Then last Thursday, I received an email saying that my account was deactivated because of my low rating.


uberdriver said:


> That is terrible to hear. How long had you been driving for Uber ? At what rating level did they deactivate you ?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> VOTE="uberdriver, post: 14614, member: 902"]That is terrible to hear. How long had you been driving for Uber ? At what rating level did they deactivate you ?





> I've been driving for exactly a month only and my rating went down to 4.59. Then last Thursday, I received an email saying that my account was deactivated because of my low rating.


What city are you in Homeboy? Please add your city in your forum profile when you get a chance.

Did you contact Uber to see if you could have another chance and ask for suggestions on improving? I know some new drivers have been given the chance to improve after contacting them and getting reactivated.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Raider said:


> My friend tried making more accounts, he has to use a different phone number...not sure how other people do it, you'd need a new phone as your account is tied to your phone


Not sure... I know there are apps to get different phone numbers (eg Google voice). Or they may just get a cheap prepaid phone and keep requesting new numbers from the carrier. I know there have been multiple times I've tried to call a rider when arriving and I get a message saying that it's not a working number.

I have four different numbers on my cell phone... main number, Google Voice number (which I use for my photography business), Skype number, and a text only number (which I use mostly for websites that require a phone number, just in case they sell lists to telemarketers). I could probably sign up for four different Uber accounts if I wanted to, and that's without even going out of my way.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Not sure... I know there are apps to get different phone numbers (eg Google voice). Or they may just get a cheap prepaid phone and keep requesting new numbers from the carrier. I know there have been multiple times I've tried to call a rider when arriving and I get a message saying that it's not a working number.


Customer has no phone number? Rate 3.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> What city are you in Homeboy? Please add your city in your forum profile when you get a chance.
> 
> Did you contact Uber to see if you could have another chance and ask for suggestions on improving? I know some new drivers have been given the chance to improve after contacting them and getting reactivated.


I'm from anaheim, CA. Yes I replied to the deactivation email that they sent me and they said that I will need a driver training class by 7x7 driver training school on how to improve ratings. Which is $40 for 4 hours. I will do it on next Fri which means I will lose a week of driving.  then after the class, another week till they will activate my account again. It's a big hassle but it's worth to try...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

That really blows, sorry man. I'm pretty sure they'll reactivate you, it comes down to whether or not you're up for another round of this.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> That really blows, sorry man. I'm pretty sure they'll reactivate you, it comes down to whether or not you're up for another round of this.


Thanks man. If they reactivate me, I will try to change my driving schedule. I will try driving anytime except the time the drunks will come out. Lol.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Raider said:


> My friend tried making more accounts, he has to use a different phone number...not sure how other people do it, you'd need a new phone as your account is tied to your phone


They probably just use prepaid sims, rinse and repeat.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Not worth it. Easier just to avoid pissing off every damned Uber driver.
Definitely 3*ing pax without valid phone numbers.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

You have to go to drivers training?? That sounds like it is for driving instruction and not customer service.... I wonder if someone reported you saying you drove reckless or didn't obey traffic laws....? I had a passenger freak out on me hitting brakes hard but luckily the guy sitting next to me told the girl in back that I was cut off and my braking avoided an accident.... She said..."oh, well... Uh geez... It was just so abrupt" and then went back to her conversation with the other girl.... I am glad she was not the Uber account holder for that ride....


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

OTE="Jeff212, post: 15258, member: 857"]You have to go to drivers training?? That sounds like it is for driving instruction and not customer service.... I wonder if someone reported you saying you drove reckless or didn't obey traffic laws....? I had a passenger freak out on me hitting brakes hard but luckily the guy sitting next to me told the girl in back that I was cut off and my braking avoided an accident.... She said..."oh, well... Uh geez... It was just so abrupt" and then went back to her conversation with the other girl.... I am glad she was not the Uber account holder for that ride....[/QUOTE]
I've been driving since I was 18 and never had an accident nor speeding ticket. Some fixing tickets only for putting an accessory in my car that the cop said it was illegal but other than that my driving record is very clean. I think it's the riders that gave me an unfair rating for my good to excellent performance like we all do drivers everytime, right? I think that driver training is connected with uber of course and I personally think that its business that uber give to that 7x7 driver training course in which I don't think I or all of us need.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 13, 2014)

TE="Jeff212, post: 15258, member: 857"]You have to go to drivers training?? That sounds like it is for driving instruction and not customer service.... I wonder if someone reported you saying you drove reckless or didn't obey traffic laws....? I had a passenger freak out on me hitting brakes hard but luckily the guy sitting next to me told the girl in back that I was cut off and my braking avoided an accident.... She said..."oh, well... Uh geez... It was just so abrupt" and then went back to her conversation with the other girl.... I am glad she was not the Uber account holder for that ride....[/QUOTE]
Glad that she wasnt the account holder. That's also the thing, rider's don't know that ratings are very important to us. Most of them don't take it seriously like 4☆ for them they think it's good enough but it's not. Oh well I hope riders will start taking it seriously regarding the ratings...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> You have to go to drivers training?? That sounds like it is for driving instruction and not customer service.... I wonder if someone reported you saying you drove reckless or didn't obey traffic laws....? I had a passenger freak out on me hitting brakes hard but luckily the guy sitting next to me told the girl in back that I was cut off and my braking avoided an accident.... She said..."oh, well... Uh geez... It was just so abrupt" and then went back to her conversation with the other girl.... I am glad she was not the Uber account holder for that ride....


Drive safely to drive safely, and not to kiss ass.
Also drive safely because you're barely insured while driving uber.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Something is happening with the ratings and im seeing major declines. Riders seem to be happy, say thank you when i arrive at their destination. I gave out 5 stars for practically every rider today and i dont get lost, i know where im going, i answer questions. I'm at a point where i don't want to know my rating and just keep driving. Wonder how long that will last....


----------



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been doing uber for 5 months 
Always had great ratings 
Stayed in the high 4's for the last 4 months now all of a sudden I'm getting Daily ratings in the low 4's
Last 2 weeks I get a report that out of 18 rated trips I received 17 5 stars 
But my rating went to 4.5 for those 2 weeks. 
Now they hit us with a 20% rate reduction 
Did a trip tonight from Coronado to South Park came to maybe $13.00
What a waste of use on my prius. 
I enjoy the concept but the profits are shrinking and there isn't any job security!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

scott said:


> I've been doing uber for 5 months
> Always had great ratings
> Stayed in the high 4's for the last 4 months now all of a sudden I'm getting Daily ratings in the low 4's
> Last 2 weeks I get a report that out of 18 rated trips I received 17 5 stars
> ...


Yep. I still say its part of the weeding out process. Seeing how much we will take. I'm going through the exact same process. I looked at my rating on dashboard yesterday 4.3. Conspiracy i tell ya! Too all the newbies....don't accept every ride that pings. Use your head and use the 10min max rule. Otherwise you are wasting your own time, gas, money etc. Just today i was in SOMA and had 3 calls in a row for the Marina 18min away. My new thing now is accept, head in the general direction watch them canceling, go back online repeat cycle. Chance are you will get one near you. It works beautifully for me.


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> My rating dropped from 5 to 4.25 out of nowhere. I've always been quick to pick people up, friendly, VERY clean car, A/C nice and cool, get them where they are going quickly and safely, say thank you when they exit the car, etc. If it is some crap about me not providing bottled water or something, forget all this, bottled water is not free and I'm not taking more money out of my pocket so Uber can look good. Let's see... $80 for a several hours of driving drunks around on a Friday night - 20% Uber takes - several gallons of gas @ $3.70 a gallon (approx. $12) - $10 fee for the phone - wear and tear on my car ($5 just for the sake of putting a number to it) = a whopping $37 for giving up a Friday night. On top of all that, I've got people getting into my car with mystery cups full of some beverage, you know it's alcohol, people crossing their legs and rubbing their shoes all over my dashboard, scuffing it up, groups cramming 4 people into my back seat, dodging crazy drivers and drunks that are stumbling out into the street causing me to slam on brakes, etc. This definitely is not worth it. I work full-time, I don't need this. I thought it would be kinda fun and some nice extra play money, but I'm done with it all. Turning in my phone this week.


No one is making you drive around drunks you're the one that chose to drive during those times and in the end its your cra if you dont like people scuffing your dash be assertive and tell them to knock it off


----------



## vudu145 (Aug 8, 2014)

ChrisR2525 said:


> Then Uber should have no problem reimbursing us for it. It's simple to submit receipts for extras that you are providing their customers.


have you heard of tax deductions?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> You have to go to drivers training?? That sounds like it is for driving instruction and not customer service.... I wonder if someone reported you saying you drove reckless or didn't obey traffic laws....? I had a passenger freak out on me hitting brakes hard but luckily the guy sitting next to me told the girl in back that I was cut off and my braking avoided an accident.... She said..."oh, well... Uh geez... It was just so abrupt" and then went back to her conversation with the other girl.... I am glad she was not the Uber account holder for that ride....


https://training.7x7executive.com/

The Driver Training Class given by 7x7 Executive Transportation introduces beginning and experienced Uber partners to lessons and techniques designed to improve their driving and customer service skills


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Complete turnaround yesterday. All rides i had gave me 5 stars, no water, no candy, no blowjobs. Even had a few newbies i trained into how the whole thing works. Very nicely i said at the end "If you feel i have performed a 5 star trip for you, please rate accordingly." Do that with every driver you come in contact with. Rate them to your specifications.


----------



## QueenoftheNile (Dec 9, 2015)

What I believe is going on is that a new company opens under Uber to milk money from people with this class thing. I don't know what they will teach someone in this class. How to open doors, GPS and what else. Uber said that my trips is calculated based upon 500 trips. I got information from the office yesterday that it is 100 trips. My account was deactivated after I opted out of the Arbitration Clause agreement. I am taking Uber to court on bridge of contract on this matter.


----------

